# Seeking Daiwa TNBA40-405G 3-piece rod, not blank.



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been trying to locate one of these, or even the TNBA35-405G. Anyone have one they are wanting to part with? Must be willing to ship to 36203 in NE Alabama. Thanks


----------



## Chipb77 (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes shoot me a text 9105241110


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

Chipb77 said:


> Yes shoot me a text 9105241110


Any chance you got the 35-405g original model?


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

Found one, thanks Pier & Surf.


----------

